# windows Papierkorb Logo



## LostPixel (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem. Muss einen Windows Papierkorb Icon so vektorisieren das es nicht zu sehr verpixelt. Der Windows Papierkorb soll anschliessend auf ein Mauspad gedruckt werden.

Ein direkter Screenshot des Papierkorbs hat eine zu geringe Auflösung.

Weiss Jemand eine Lösung oder vllt woher ich ein Papierkorb Icon im EPS Format bekomme...

Danke


----------



## Ellie (9. Mai 2005)

Moin,

wir schwierig, mußt Du wohl nachzeichnen. Es gibt diverse Papierkörbe, welchen meinst Du denn?

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## LostPixel (9. Mai 2005)

Den Standart Windows XP Papierkorb mit dem grünen Recylce Zeichen.
Den hier: http://home.swipnet.se/~w-22572/xp2485/desktopin2485.jpg

nur mit Müll gefüllt...ein hochauflösendes Bild von dem Papierkorb gibt es auch nirgens oder?


----------



## Ellie (9. Mai 2005)

Moin nochmal,

ich habe auch keinen gefunden, den wirst Du wohl oder übel nachbauen müssen.

Sorry

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## metty (9. Mai 2005)

Man kann doch irgendwo bei Windows die Symbole größer machen.....ich schau mal wenn ich es habe meld ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Receiver (10. Mai 2005)

-> Rechter Mausklick auf den Desktop -> Register "Darstellung" -> Erweitert

Da dann als Element "Symbol" anwählen und die Größe nach Belieben hochschrauben (Standard is bei mir 32).


----------

